# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1963 Willys Jeep Fleetvan - photo

## Altair

1963 Willys Jeep Fleetvan.




Previously:

1968 Quasar Unipower mini car - photos
Misar Avia cube-shaped van - photo
1989 Nissan S-Cargo microvan - photos
1957 Willys Jeep Forward Control FC-150 truck - photo
Postal Comuta-Van - photo

----------

